# Looking for a barrel and other parts



## jwillis37 (Oct 7, 2011)

I just purchased some of the parts for a Traditions Buckskinner rifle. I'm trying to find the complete hammer lock assembly and trigger assembly as well as a barrell. If anyone has any of these items that they may want to part with then please contact me. Thanks!


----------

